# What suits me more?



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

I know I could just post these in picture thread and not create a new topic, but i'm asking a genuine question i'd love to get answered. Basically I want to know what looks better on me, long hair or short.

*LONG:*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....2229_656267954427515_323881555088019217_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....309_641659982572540_8194786675254290972_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....859_677590155628628_3189950642268013001_o.jpg


*SHORT:*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....676_694230197297957_2884124023850899237_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/1441468_560274710715653_1270462208_n.jpg


CHEERS.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Definitely long IMO


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Yes. @_chimeric_ agrees.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

short


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Hmm not sure. Short I think?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Long


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I like it short!


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Both look good, yet I would say your Long definition would be my medium.

So Medium like in the second "Long" pick.




Yet the guys have been saying long and the girls short.

So it's probably best to listen to the girls. lol (They probably dig the second short pic)


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG

(That's 7 votes, right?)


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

ElliCat said:


> LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG
> 
> (That's 7 votes, right?)


Well, you need to multiply that by pi, and then take into consideration your MBTI type and your enneagram and instinctual stacking. And you'll end up with approximately 11.224641321242844155626656395893 votes by taking into account planck's reduced constant in joule seconds.

Btw @Will tankman, I think you look better in long hair.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

LOOOOOOONG!
This vote doubles @ElliCat's so it's worth 14 votes :kitteh:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> LOOOOOOONG!
> This vote doubles @ElliCat's so it's worth 14 votes :kitteh:


D: Not approximately 22.449282642485688311253312791786?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Scarab said:


> D: Not approximately 22.449282642485688311253312791786?


Let's round that to 25! ^^


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks so much for replying guys. I'm unaware what looks better on me now since half said long and half said short 

AND the votes are split equally between boys and girls.


WHERE IS MY SATISFACTION !!! >_>


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Will tankman said:


> thanks so much for replying guys. I'm unaware what looks better on me now since half said long and half said short
> 
> AND the votes are split equally between boys and girls.
> 
> ...


What feels the best, and is the most comfortable to you? What makes you feel the most confident? Then go with that; sometimes it isn't what others think, but what you yourself think -- that matters the most. If you are indecisive then it is a good time to do some self-reflection (regarding the length of your hair), and see what you actually do like the best. You will have a preference, one way or another.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

It is easier to make long hair short than short hair long. So keep it long for the duration of your indecisiveness. And hopefully you'll be indecisive a while, because it really does look better long.

roud:


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha that made me laugh xD ^ Like more then it should of, thanks.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Short looks best on you.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Short!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

When will one option gain more votes? FOREVER UNCERTAIN!

Ahh thanks for the responses guys you're awesome. <3


----------

